# Verosímil



## jazyk

Vi que em Portugal se escreve verosímil (no Brasil escrevemos verossímil). Por ser um s intervocálico, esse s é pronunciado sonoro, ou seja, z, em Portugal, correto? A resposta parece-me óbvia, mas é que me custa acreditar que alguém pronuncie essa palavra com z, pelo simples fato de sempre a ter ouvido com s.

Jazyk


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Vi que em Portugal se escreve verosímil (no Brasil escrevemos verossímil). Por ser um s intervocálico, esse s é pronunciado sonoro, ou seja, z, em Portugal, correto?Jazyk



Correcto.

Acontece o mesmo com as palavras *cassino** e **casino*, em português do Brasil e português europeu, respectivamente.


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Correcto.
> 
> Acontece o mesmo com as palavras *cassino** e **casino*, em português do Brasil e português europeu, respectivamente.


 
Olá

Interessante que o Jazyk tenha percebido e levantado essa questão. Poderia o Alentugano dar mais exemplos dessa "disparidade"? Seria por acaso alguma influência ortográfica do vizinho espanhol?

JC


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Seria por acaso alguma influência ortográfica do vizinho espanhol?


O nosso, ou os de vocês?  

Especialmente a palavra _inverosímil_, que me parece ser a mais usada na família de _verosímil_, pronuncia-se com um claro [z], por aqui.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> O nosso, ou os de vocês?
> 
> Especialmente a palavra _inverosímil_, que me parece ser a mais usada na família de _verosímil_, pronuncia-se com um claro [z], por aqui.


 
Olá

Referia-me ao espanhol da Espanha.

É curioso mesmo: a influência poderia ser entendida pelo lado da pronúncia. No Brasil, pronunciamos à espanhola, mas com dois ss. Em Portugal, vocês escrevem à espanhola, mas pronunciam à portuguesa. Nenhum dos lados está errado, mas até hoje não sabia que existia essa diferença. Qual seria a razão dela? É a fonética ou a ortografia que vem primeiro?

JC


----------



## jazyk

Não entendo essa comparação nesse caso, já que os ss espanhóis são sempre surdos (podem ser sonoros diante de alguma consoante sonora em alguns dialetos, mas deixemos isso de lado). A maioria das línguas européias que fazem oposição entre s sonoro e surdo usa o surdo nesta palavra e derivados. Já que nem todas as línguas têm um corresponde para o adjetivo, faço uma comparação com o substantivo verossimelhança/verossimilitude : italiano - verosomiglianza (s surdo pelo menos na pronúncia padrão), francês - vraisemblance, romeno - verosimilitudine/verosimilitate, inglês - verisimilitude. E por quê? Simplesmente porque se trata de uma palavra composta cujo segundo elemento se pronuncia com s surdo por estar em início de palavra. Não entendo a pronúncia com z.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

"Vraisemblance" não se pronuncia com "s" sonoro? Em português deste lado escreve-se "verosim*i*lhança".


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> "Vraisemblance" não se pronuncia com "s" sonoro? Em português deste lado escreve-se "verosim*i*lhança".


 
Não, Outsider, é surdo em francês; pelo menos é o que indica o meu dicionário. O Jazyk parece ter razão: a pronúncia como s sonoro /z/ parece (estranhamente) peculiar ao português de Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Acho mais estranho escrever só um "s" e pronunciá-lo surdo entre duas vogais. (Sim, eu sei que o francês faz isso às vezes.)

Falando a sério, _todos_ os esses que hoje são sonoros em português eram surdos em latim, e a palavra "veros(s)ímil" é de origem latina, por isso não me choca muito esta mudança de sonoridade.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Acho mais estranho escrever só um "s" e pronunciá-lo sonoro entre duas vogais. (Sim, eu sei que o francês faz isso às vezes.)
> 
> Outsider, não sei se entendi o que está dizendo. Mas o "s" entre vogais não é normalmente pronunciado como sonoro em português, isto é, como /z/? Por que o seu estranhamento? Isso só não ocorre no espanhol, onde é sempre surdo /s/ e, parece-me, no francês, em palavras compostas, nas quais o segundo termo começa por "s". O francês poderia usar um hífen neste caso...
> 
> Falando a sério, _todos_ os esses que hoje são sonoros em português eram surdos em latim, e a palavra "veros(s)ímil" é de origem latina, por isso não me choca muito esta mudança de sonorização.


 
O que acho "estranho" é que palavras correlatas (semelhança, similar, etc) sejam todas pronunciadas com "s" surdo. Naturalmente. Penso que seria mais lógico que veros(s)ímil conservasse esse mesmo som. Mas vá entender as línguas...


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Outsider, não sei se entendi o que está dizendo. Mas o "s" entre vogais não é normalmente pronunciado como sonoro em português, isto é, como /z/? Por que o seu estranhamento?


Tinha-me enganado. Por favor volte a ler a minha resposta.



Joca said:


> O que acho "estranho" é que palavras correlatas (semelhança, similar, etc) sejam todas pronunciadas com "s" surdo. Naturalmente. Penso que seria mais lógico que veros(s)ímil conservasse esse mesmo som. Mas vá entender as línguas...


Penso que encontrará mais exemplos entre palavras antigas, embora confesse que não me ocorre nenhuma de momento.


----------



## jazyk

> "Vraisemblance" não se pronuncia com "s" sonoro? Em português deste lado escreve-se "verosimilhança".


Aqui também é com i: verossimilhança. Foi erro de digitação.

Jazyk


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu sei que isto não tem muito que ver com o tópico mas sempre tive curiosidade de saber porque as pessoas pronunciam o verbo "transar" com /z/. Afinal, o "s" ali está entre uma consoante e uma vogal.


----------



## Joca

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu sei que isto não tem muito que ver com o tópico mas sempre tive curiosidade de saber porque as pessoas pronunciam o verbo "transar" com /z/. Afinal, o "s" ali está entre uma consoante e uma vogal.


 
Diz Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, em sua Gramática Metódica da Língua Portuguesa (pág. 42):

"Tem o *s* som sibilante brando... correspondente ao do *z*: ... nas palavras cujo primeiro elemento é *trans*, visto constituir o *n* deste prefixo mero sinal de nasalização: *transoceânico* ( = trãsoceânico), *transigência* (trãsigência) ..."

Continua o autor:

"Tratando-se de prefixo terminado em *s*, este terá o som de *z*, quando se lhe seguir vogal, mas terá o valor de dois *ss*... quando o elemento posposto ao prefixo tiver um *s* etimológico. Em *transação* soa como *z* porque o segundo elemento começa por vogal... em *transubstanciação* soa de maneira forte /s/ porque dois *ss* existem etimologicamente ... (trans-substanciação)..."

Espero que isso esclareça.

Abç

JC


----------



## Outsider

Sinceramente, não acho convincente a explicação do sr. Napoleão. O "n" também é "mero sinal de nasalização" em palavras como

pensar
tenso
ganso

e no entanto o "s" não é sonoro. A verdade é que as palavras compostas com o prefixo "trans" seguido de vogal são uma excepção à regra.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Sinceramente, não acho convincente a explicação do sr. Napoleão. O "s" também é "mero sinal de nasalização" em palavras como
> 
> Você quer dizer o "n", não?
> 
> pensar
> tenso
> ganso
> 
> e no entanto o "s" não é sonoro. A verdade é que as palavras compostas com o prefixo "trans" seguido de vogal são uma excepção à regra.
> 
> Pode ser que a explicação dele não seja convincente, ou melhor, abrangente. Mas veja que ele se refere apenas ao prefixo "trans".


----------



## Outsider

Mas porque é que o "n" haveria de ser um "mero sinal de nasalização" no prefixo "trans-", e em mais nenhum outro prefixo ou palavra? Continuo a achar que a única explicação é que se trata de uma excepção à regra geral de que o "s" é surdo entre consoante e vogal.


----------

